# Cigar brand question



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

The other day i want to a local shop that sells cigars and bought 2 cigars. They are Cuban. The brands are "Capricho Cubano Special" and "Habana 1959", does any of you know this brands?  Are they good? I smoked the Capricho Cubano and it was good . 

Carlos Sanchez


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> The other day i want to a local shop that sells cigars and bought 2 cigars. They are Cuban. The brands are "Capricho Cubano Special" and "Habana 1959", does any of you know this brands?  Are they good? I smoked the Capricho Cubano and it was good .
> 
> Carlos Sanchez


carlos, niether of those cigars are cuban...the capricho cubano special is made by thompsons cigars.
the other the habana 1959..i would say is a carlos toranno...exodus 1959 ?

if you search the capricho you will be brought to thompsons cigars...i hope you didnt pay alot...they are not cuban.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

here ya go straight from thompsons .........$78.00
Next Item >> 




A while back, I got in on a good deal. Taking advantage of a closeout deal on a boom time cigar, I bought thousands of boxes of Capricho, a fine smoking Dominican with Cuban-seed Dominican Olor long fillers and binders and a mild and aromatic Connecticut USA wrapper. At the price I paid, the cigars were a coup, and I’ve been congratulating myself ever since. 
Now, however, I’ve discovered that I don’t have the space in my humidification rooms to store them. So, as I planned all along, I’m passing my saving on to you, just a bit sooner than I anticipated. While they last, I’m offering Capricho at three boxes for the price of two. They usually sell for $39 a box, but for this sale, when you order two boxes for $78, you’ll receive three! That’s seventy-five cigars for just $78, barely a buck apiece for a true Dominican handmade long filler premium. With this offer, you can enjoy the same kind of deal I made on Capricho. If, like me, you need more space to take advantage of this deal, it’s worth buying a humidor. Leaf through my catalog; I can help you out there as well.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

ok no i reallydidnt pay a lot, they were on Special and cost me 25 (capricho) and 31 (habana) PESOS each so in dollars it would have been like around 2$ and 2.50$ each. dont really think its too much. Thanks on the info I really was doubting they were cuban hehe  now i know.
Carlos Sanchez


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

not being cuban doesnt mean there bad cigars, im sure some people do like them.
if you didnt pay big money its no loss, its a learning experience.
your not going to find real cubans for the most part unless you go to an lcdh...authorized habanos dealer. 
you wont of course find any in the usa.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah I did like them so its definetly not a loss. I know i wont find cubans in the US, but i live in Mexico and the store i was talking about is in Mexico. But even though the priced was too little for a real cuban. But as i said it was good so it was no loss


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

WillyGT-

If you have access you should check out a local La Casa del Habanos if you have one nearby. Multiply the cost of your cigars by 5-10 fold and then you'll be fairly certain that you've got ahold of some cuban cigars!!!  

SB


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I live in Mexicali and there is only 1 store that sells good cigars or habanos and its called Samborns, they sell many things not only cigars. But to find a casa del Habanos i would have to go to Tijuana which is like 1 hour 40 min. from here. But i am planning on going over there to check out the store.


----------



## morenoloco (Jun 4, 2004)

These are quite commonly found at Sanborns.... Is that where you purchased them?


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes i purchased them at sanborns. but i didnt ask i just bought them. Today i went again and saw where the cubans are and is a section specialy of La casa del Habano


----------

